# Kindle will not boot up



## theifobia (Sep 20, 2016)

I was attempting to downgrade my kindle fire 5th gen to 5.1.2 from the current update. It all went well until I attempted to reboot it after applying the update through ADB. It now won't turn on. I have tried to turn it on into recovery mode (hold down volume down and power button), turning it on to automatically update (volume up and power button), and even unplugged and replugged in my battery. Unfortunately none of these worked. I assume it's a software problem. It's fully charged and everything was working fine until I tried to downgrade it. Can I fix this or is it a lost cause?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Have you tried reset? Hold down the power button for 20 seconds, then turning back on.


----------



## MaybeMaybeNot99 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hmmm it is most likely a software problem....If you just recently ordered it i suggest you exchange it with a new one before the warranty runs out. Believe me,Kindles can be crappy sometimes...but its cheaper then a Ipad lol.


----------

